# Your Favorite "Religious/Spiritual Songs"



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just for fun, post your favorite spiritual/religious music!

Neo-Paganism:

Loreena Mckennitt - The Mummer's Dance






Loreena Mckennit - All Soul's Night (Halloween)






Loreena Mckennit -The Gates of Istanbul- Her interpretation of Islam.






Loreena Powers - Wiccan music






"Sisters Now Our Meeting Is Over" - A common Wiccan Hymn (although it may have originated from the Quakers.)






Although I'm not Christian, as a person of faith, I still appreciate their beautiful music.

Chloe Agnew: Ave Maria






Pie Jesu: Celtic Woman






Tenth Avenue North - By Your Side

My favorite Christian song! I love it, and can relate to Christianity & Jesus, and my own spirituality as well through this song!  Absolutely lovely!






Simply beautiful!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Pagan Metal
















Christian Classical


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Some of my favorite classical pieces got taken already, so:
Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring





Old Time Religion





Let It Shine on Me





Since I've Laid My Burden Down





Amazing Grace





"A Modern Spiritual"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Between You and Me - dcTalk
I Don't Wanna Gain the Whole World and Losre My Soul - TobyMac


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keith, why am I not surprised that you prefer the more jarring classical pieces! :lol Nice choices, though! Love the Bach piece at the end! Although it takes some getting used to, I enjoyed the metal too!

Belshazzar, "Pie Jesu" is one of my all time favorites! And "Old Time Religion," definitely a classic! Hadn't heard the "Since I Laid My Burden Down" one. Nice!

MM75, nice choices as well! I'm going to go ahead and post their videos so others can enjoy them:











Wonderful choices thus far! Keep 'em coming people!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Some more! :clap

*Neo-Pagan/Wiccan:*

This song is about the Wiccan Goddess.






(I prefer the Libana version of this song, but it's not available.)











*Christian*:

:mushy






*Neutral:*

The following could be Christian, but since they're not overtly so, I apply them to my own spirituality:






Whether or not this is a "spiritual" song is debatable. Most people probably think Peter Gabriel is singing about a woman, but I read somewhere that he's really singing about God. Whatever its true meaning is, when you pay attention to the lyrics, you can see why this song is very special to me!






ETA- I managed to find something about it! http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=742


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Belshazzar said:


> Let It Shine on Me


I love Blind Willie Johnson's version of this song:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Some nice choices everyone! 

LoganX - I've always liked Johnny Cash, such an interesting person. Wore his emotions on his sleeve! 

Anonymid - Love the Rossetta Tharpe song!

Thanks for posting guys!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great thread Neptunus :yes! I have a few favorites:
















Some Southern gospel:





It's Christmas-y, but I love it:


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> *Tenth Avenue North - By Your Side*
> 
> My favorite Christian song! I love it, and can relate to Christianity & Jesus, and my own spirituality as well through this song!  Absolutely lovely!


This song is wonderful, too!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

The Inner Light - George Harrison (Hindu)





Brother - Jorge Ben





Mercy Mercy Mercy - Cannonball Adderley (Not explicitly religious, but based on gospel)





Sickbed of Cuchulainn - The Pogues (Christian/Irish mythology)





Does the devil count? If so:

Cross Road Blues - Robert Johnson





Devil Got My Woman - Skip James


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Melissa75, good choices, especially Jeff Buckley's "Hallelujah" - I totally forgot about that one!!! Also like the MercyMe song - very touching. I know the feeling all too well with my own faith. :yes

Belshazzar, you always find the most unique things! I really like the George Harrison song... yet another one I've never heard! 

Thank you both for posting!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Belshazzar, you always find the most unique things! I really like the George Harrison song... yet another one I've never heard!


Then I'm doing my job right! 

I liked the Loreena McKennitt songs. Also, good to see someone else who's into acoustic blues here.

That reminded me of another of my favorite Pogues songs about not getting into heaven. :evil
If I Should Fall From Grace with God





Wednesday Night Prayer Meeting - Charlie Mingus (more gospel-inspired jazz)





BLO - Chant to Mother Earth (Yoruba religion)





Ave Maria - Caetano Veloso


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Belshazzar said:


> If I Should Fall From Grace with God
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i really like this song


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine





My dad's


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like Mediaeval Baebes..My favourite Christian song by them is this






A lot of their songs aren't actually Christian..I love their version of Scarborough Fayre






*Pagan/Wiccan*

I recently discovered an amazing band called Inkubus Sukkubus..A couple of my favourites.











And I know its been posted before but I think All Souls Night by Loreena McKennitt is probably the most beautiful song I have ever heard..Im a massive fan of hers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lovely songs everyone!

Rayoflight, I forgot about Inkubus Sukkubus, thanks for posting them.

Another gem I stumbled upon recently:


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

I will rise by Chris Tomlin


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Why am I not surprised?!


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> Christian
> This thread is from last year, but I needed somewhere new to spam with YouTube videos.


I forgot about it, so I'm glad you bumped it! 

Nice songs, btw -- thanks for posting a variety!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

eek a mouse said:


>


I love this song and its video!!! It's so touching to see people participating in worship!


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

The Innocence Mission version is better IMO but this good too...


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I think C.S. Lewis would _love_ the second song. It's the perfect blend of utterly irreverent humor and vague, but intimate, religiosity.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

Christian:

Falling Up- Broken Heart





Flyleaf- All Around Me





Red- Breathe Into Me


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

In Christ Alone - sung by Owl City


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

A lot of lovely tunes! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Recently I've been listening to 'Hungry (Falling on my Knees)' and 'Came to My Rescue' 
Here are the links





and


----------

